# Some new Jester pics



## minimule (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is Jester, now 2 weeks old, all unfolded and acting like a MULE! He loves to buck and kick.


----------



## Patti_B (May 1, 2004)

Cute action shots! They are just so full of themselves aren't they? It is funny to see how much they enjoy those new legs!


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (May 1, 2004)

How cute!!!! He is beautiful!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 1, 2004)

Looks like he is having FUN!! Great pics... Corinne


----------



## Mini Lover (May 20, 2004)

He is so adorable.

Very cute pictures.


----------

